# Famous violin contest



## Hassid

Famous violin contest. King David first.


----------



## jani

The Sibelius violin competition.


----------



## Hassid

What have do do Sibelius contest with Ysaye contest? And where or when there was a Sibelius violin competition in 1937?


----------



## jani

Nothing but the title is " Famous violin contests" So i listed one.


----------



## Lunasong

Hassid, please clarify what you would like us to post. I am not sure what you mean.


----------



## Hassid

Nothing my friend, I've just upload an historical photo of the winners of that famous violin competition, just for your knowledge. If you aren't interested, it's OK for me.


----------



## Lunasong

Of course we are interested, just not sure what you wanted us to post.

Some information about David Oistrakh 1908-1974 (he and I share a birthday!)

David Oistrakh studied violin as a child with Pyotr Stoliarsky in Odessa, making his debut there at the age of 6, and then continued his studies with Stoliarsky at the Odessa Conservatory (1923-26); then appeared as soloist in Glazunov's Violin Concerto under the composer's direction in Kiev in 1927. In 1928 he went to Moscow and in 1934 he was appointed to the faculty of the Conservatory.

*Oistrakh attracted universal attention in 1937 when he won first prize at the Ysaÿe Competition in Brussels, in which 68 violinists from 21 countries took part.
*
Oistrakh received many awards and distinctions. Within the Soviet Union, he was awarded the Stalin Prize in 1943, the title of People's Artist of the USSR in 1953, and the Lenin Prize in 1960. He also won the 1935 Soviet Union Competition. Several reputable works from the standard violin repertoire are dedicated to Oistrakh, including a concerto by Khachaturian, two concerti by Shostakovich, and several other pieces. Oistrakh collaborated with Prokofiev in making an arrangement for violin and piano of his Flute Sonata.

David Oistrakh is known to have played on at least seven Stradivarius violins owned by the Soviet Union. He initially selected the 1702 Conte di Fontana Stradivarius, which he played for 10 years before exchanging it for the 1705 Marsick Stradivarius in June 1966, which he played on until his death.
David Oistrakh used bows by Albert Nürnberger and Andre Richaume throughout his life.

About the competition:
Eugène Ysaÿe, Belgian concert-violinist, had wanted to set up an international music competition for young virtuosi showcasing their all-round skill, but died before he could do so. Queen Elisabeth, patroness of the arts and good friend of Ysaÿe, set up the competition in his memory in 1937. The prestige of Ysaÿe and Belgium's Royal Court (King Albert and Queen Elisabeth were admired heroes of the First World War) assured that the first competition would draw great entrants.
The Soviet school was the resounding winner in 1937 as David Oistrakh took first prize. In 1938, the competition was dedicated to piano; Emil Gilels won, and again, the Soviet school was victorious.

The competition did not resume until 1951; World War II and several royal scandals prevented the competition from taking place. In 1951, the competition was renamed for its patroness, Queen Elisabeth, and has taken place under that name since then.
The competition alternates between violin, piano, and composition; a voice category was added in 1988. The first year two disciplines were contested was 1991. There has never been more than two contested. This coming year's (2013) competition is for piano only.


----------



## Hassid

Ricardo Odnoposoff, who got second after Oistrakh, was one of the best violinist borne in Argentina. He left some very fine recordings. Boris Golstein, the kid on a sailor suit, was a genius, but he couldn't or wouldn't leave Russia. He left few recordings, all of them collectors items. Elizabeth Kogan was sister of Leonid, an excelent violinist on her own right. He marry Emil Gilels. All the winners of that competition were fantastic violinists, but very few of them had a succesfull career.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Nothing to do with Ysaye competition but something to do with David Oistrakh. 

In the 1935 Henryk Wieniawski Violin Competition the First prize winner was Ginette Neveu and David Oistrakh came Second. Third prize was given to Henri Temianka 

David Oistrakh also entered the 1952 Wieniawski Violin Competition and won First prize.


----------



## Hassid

Maestro, look at the video I put on the first contest.


----------

